# Xmas Presnts



## Barb (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi there! I haven't posted anything in quite awhile but I wanted to post these tealight holders in particular I made from cholla cactus that I got from @Nubsnstubs as well as some other xmas presents I made since I'm flying back home. These tealight holders are a life saver as far as gifts go because they're so quick and easy to make. So are pens but the kits are more expensive than the cactus. :)



 

These measuring spoons I made from sage my mom sent to me with epoxy. What looks like bubbles are actually the sparkles in the epoxy.


 

These are Majestic pens I got from Penn State made with buckeye burl. They're for brothers.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 21, 2019)

Like em all @Barb. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 21, 2019)

Those are all nicely done, and will make for some wonderful gifts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2019)

Great stuff, Barb. Buckeye has always been one of my favorites.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 21, 2019)

Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 21, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Great stuff, Barb. Buckeye has always been one of my favorites.


Mine too!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 21, 2019)

those tea light holders are brilliant! gonna have to go out and rustle some of that cholla up.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 21, 2019)

Love buckeye, will you adopt me? Great stuff Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 21, 2019)

Cool tea light holders. Are the bottoms open?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 21, 2019)

Barb, those Tea Lights are nice. Something so simple. Like the pens also, but the spoon set is the best for me........ Jerry (in Tucson).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 21, 2019)

All very cool gifts! Good to see you Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 21, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> those tea light holders are brilliant! gonna have to go out and rustle some of that cholla up.....


Barry, when you do go out, make sure you are on BLM land. No permit required and state can't do anything to you........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh very nice candle holders Barb! And the rest is cool too. I like those tea lights idea though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 21, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Cool tea light holders. Are the bottoms open?


Yes they are. I was going to make a bottom for them but I had too little time and too many family members lol. The hole drilled out is big enough for the electric tea light holders but not wide enough for them to fall through so it works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 21, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh very nice candle holders Barb! And the rest is cool too. I like those tea lights idea though...


I can't take credit for that idea. It was all @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2019)

Tailor made gifts! Love all of them! Those measuring spoon handles are awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 22, 2019)

Those are very cool,the pens look fantastic as do the spoons,very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 22, 2019)

Barb said:


> Yes they are. I was going to make a bottom for them but I had too little time and too many family members lol. The hole drilled out is big enough for the electric tea light holders but not wide enough for them to fall through so it works.


Barb, I stopped trying to make the bottoms hold the lights. I simply drill all the way through, basically making a tube. I then set the light on the surface it's going to be on, and drop the Cholla over it. I did that on the ones I made for actual candles. That way, you aren't trying to put a lit candle into the Cholla. Less work than building a bottom. ............. Jerry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 22, 2019)

Beautiful gifts @Barb. I think they will be a hit for everyone who is on your list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 22, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 22, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barb, I stopped trying to make the bottoms hold the lights. I simply drill all the way through, basically making a tube. I then set the light on the surface it's going to be on, and drop the Cholla over it. I did that on the ones I made for actual candles. That way, you aren't trying to put a lit candle into the Cholla. Less work than building a bottom. ............. Jerry


Thank you very much for that piece of advice. I'll be sure to use that in the future because that will save a bunch of time. :)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 22, 2019)

Barb said:


> Thank you very much for that piece of advice. I'll be sure to use that in the future because that will save a bunch of time. :)


Barb, you would actually turn it out. I drilled some, and had about 4 fail. I ended up turning the top first, the reversed it and turned to match. You have to be careful when reversing it as to not clamp the chuck jaws too tight cuz it will leave marks. . You are experienced in turning, so you'll know when it's too tight. I should have mentioned this earlier, but I'm suffering from the 3 T's. Too much knowledge, too much material, and too old................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 22, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barb, you would actually turn it out. I drilled some, and had about 4 fail. I ended up turning the top first, the reversed it and turned to match. You have to be careful when reversing it as to not clamp the chuck jaws too tight cuz it will leave marks. . You are experienced in turning, so you'll know when it's too tight. I should have mentioned this earlier, but I'm suffering from the 3 T's. Too much knowledge, too much material, and too old................ Jerry (in Tucson)


I don't have as much knowledge as you might think. Most of what I do comes with a lot of mistakes but that's how I learn. :) I had a few fails when making these. At least 4 failed blowouts plus the 9 that worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 23, 2019)

Barb said:


> I don't have as much knowledge as you might think. Most of what I do comes with a lot of mistakes but that's how I learn. :) I had a few fails when making these. At least 4 failed blowouts plus the 9 that worked.


I had about that many failures on the 25 I made using a 2" Forstner bit. I was also shooting for 1/8" walls. Too much pressure from a Forstner, and too much time wasted starting small and sizing upwards for several passes. Then it hit me like a slap up the side of my head. Turn them out. Less pressure. I made about 15 more, and only had 1 failure. I used my EW carbide small round tool. You could even wrap them in saran wrap just to keep it from flying, but the pieces are just about weightless if they hit you. . .................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 24, 2019)

Well done Barb. Those will make great gifts. Enjoy the Holidays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2019)

I hope everyone has Happy Holidays!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

